# Shop reorganization



## Charley Davidson (Jul 18, 2013)

Not to be outdone by Benny I have been working night & day getting my shop & equiptment ready to get started with my tool grinding/sharpening biz


----------



## Ian Bee (Jul 18, 2013)

A nice, warm shop, which I would certainly like to work in!

I must say, I do like the what appears to be your fridge, colour coded!

Orange does look good in a shop.

A lot of my machines are all different colours, with green being the predominant colour.  I run warm orange Tungsten Halides, to keep the cold look out of the shop, hell I spend ten hours a day there, six days a week, and I HATE clinical!

Good job!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks, I really like the orange & black, really makes the shop come to life. That's only the finished side, I still have the other side to do.


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks good Charley is that little guy your new helper?

Paul


----------



## Ray C (Jul 18, 2013)

Good going Charlie...  Lots of hard work there!

Hey, I got a bug just like that in my garage... How'd he get all the way over by you?


Ray


----------



## churchjw (Jul 18, 2013)

Great shop.  A lot of work to get the colors like that.  When are the HD logos going on?  )  Love the head on the cooler.  What's the story on that?  In the top of one of your boxes is a label that ends with "laser with other eye".  What is the first part of that?  You going to post a price list for sharpening?  You need some racks for those R8 and other collets. :thinking::thinking:

Jeff


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 18, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Good going Charlie...  Lots of hard work there!
> 
> Hey, I got a bug just like that in my garage... How'd he get all the way over by you?
> 
> ...


I was on the phone with Benny when I spotted this thing, had to hang up & take a pic before someone stepped on it, don't you know soon as I was done taking pictures some stepped on it:whistle::whistle:



churchjw said:


> Great shop.  A lot of work to get the colors like that.  When are the HD logos going on?  )  Love the head on the cooler.  What's the story on that?  In the top of one of your boxes is a label that ends with "laser with other eye".  What is the first part of that?  You going to post a price list for sharpening?  You need some racks for those R8 and other collets. :thinking::thinking:
> 
> Jeff



The head was molded off of mine and made by a world class taxidermist that only does competition mounts back when I was a semi famous comedian/entertainer. It is rather freaky. 

Price list is coming soon, I've been busy working on setting up the shop and have had little computer time. I just lost my job Friday so I need to ramp up my efforts. I'm going to visit my dad for a few days in Sylva, N.C. (leaving tomorrow) who has dementia and some other health issues . Soon as I get back I will be full steam ahead with the sharpening.

As for the sign it was a Benny addition to the shop.


----------



## churchjw (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your dad.  I know how hard it is to help a parent like that especially with the stress of changing jobs. I love the head just freaky enough to be cool.  I need me one of the laser labels for my class, that is a hoot. 

Jeff


----------



## bcall2043 (Jul 19, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Not to be outdone by Benny I have been working night & day.......................



I give up!  All that color looks like a lot of work.

The head on the water cooler puts a scary new meaning to a little head on your drink.



Charley Davidson said:


> I was on the phone with Benny when I spotted this thing, had to hang up & take a pic before someone stepped on it, don't you know soon as I was done taking pictures some stepped on it ................


That is no way to treat your help.

Shop is looking good!

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 31, 2013)

Finally got all my wheels mounted on the wall


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 31, 2013)

Owwwwwwww!!!!  That was a real shot to the shorts fellows.  I saw Charlie and Bernies shops so clean and I was so ashamed.  I have been needing to get out to my shop and do some serious cleaning and reorganization since I got back from Iraq.  I kind of threw a complete heavy truck shop worth of tools and equipment into my already cramped home shop and it is a total disaster area right now.  I'm too ashamed to even  show a picture of it.  Fortunately I had a fellow come over today from the foundation where Indi came from and he is interested in learning to operate the machines and build some projects.  So he and I are going to start meeting and working in and on getting the shop straightened back out and into usable condition again.  So hopefully I wont be too embarrassed to show a picture of my little mental health building in the next little bit.  Our first project is pretty simple and that is basically getting everything picked up and all the tools put away properly in the various tool boxes in the shop and get them lined up against the wall to clear the center of the room enough to be able to turn around and get a project into the room.  I'm hoping my friend from Houston shows up to take my giant size tool box back to Houston with him so he can save the money on the tool trucks and go to work for a bit more money.  He graduated from UTI and is smart as a whip, he is just inexperienced and doesn't have a huge selection of tools to work with yet either.  Once he gets mine he will be well equipped to do anything he needs to do and that should allow him to not have to make tool payments to the tool trucks every week when they come around.  So I'm right behind you guys and bringing up the rear and hope to catch up soon.

Bob


----------



## RandyM (Jul 31, 2013)

Charlie, we have a new forum now and I thought that it would fit in just perfectly. So if you have no objections I relocated this thread. I really like what you are doing, I have a real appreciation for the effort. Keep up the good work. We are glad you are here sharing the info.


----------



## schor (Jul 31, 2013)

hmm, I am embarrassed to even post pics of my shop. Maybe one day I'll finish the 7 projects I have on the go and tidy up, even then it will never come close to your shop charley.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 31, 2013)

schor said:


> hmm, I am embarrassed to even post pics of my shop. Maybe one day I'll finish the 7 projects I have on the go and tidy up, even then it will never come close to your shop charley.



It's all smoke & mirrors


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 4, 2013)

Charley, If you need more space in the shop, you can store that rat rod project at my house!!!:jester:
Seriously lookin good man. Sorry about your dads health problems bro, and about the job loss.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 4, 2013)

jpfabricator said:


> Charley, If you need more space in the shop, you can store that rat rod project at my house!!!:jester:



No way now, I just acquired a Ford 2.3 EFI turbo for it so now I'm stoked to get it rolling. Plus the grandson would kill me


----------



## Ray C (Aug 4, 2013)

Say, you don't ride a Harley by any chance do you?   :lmao:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 4, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Say, you don't ride a Harley by any chance do you?   :lmao:



I think your mistaking my color theme that's Home Depot not Harley Davidson:lmao:

Had to sell the Harley a couple years ago so I could maintain this low standard of living I've became accustomed to.


----------



## Joe0121 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have some family the lives near you. I spent about a year in that area and Tullahoma (sp?) pretty country.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 24, 2013)

Joe0121 said:


> I have some family the lives near you. I spent about a year in that area and Tullahoma (sp?) pretty country.


 I grew up in your area Mansfield Ohio And was a big fan of some of your homeboys McGuffey Lane


----------



## Chucketn (Sep 24, 2013)

Charlie, you have way too much stuff and neat projects. You need to adopt this 64 yr old boy and share... won'i even have to change my first name, Dad...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Great looking shop. 
I'd put that head close to the door to scare off intruders...:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Sorry to hear about your Dad, I understand what you're going through. I lost my Dad to Alzheimers just as I was getting re-estabolished here in Tennessee, and getting into hobby machining. He would have greatly enjoyed my shop, as pitifully small as it is.

Chuck


----------



## Joe0121 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> I grew up in your area Mansfield Ohio And was a big fan of some of your homeboys McGuffey Lane


wow small world. I am however a transplant from Phoenix Arizona. If you ever up this way look me up.


----------

